# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Les flux RSS sur les nouveaux forums developpez.com

## Anomaly

- Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas encore, voici comment obtenir les flus RSS sur les nouveaux forums developpez.com : http://blog.developpez.com/index.php...&c=1&tb=1&pb=1

----------


## DranDane

Je profite de cette information pour poser quelques questions  propos des RSS et de developpez.com.

Est il possible de faire un vrai flux mdia de la section TV ? Cel permettrait de directement intgr ce flux dans des outils tel que Windows Media Center ou Media Portal o la navigation au travers d'une page web n'est pas faisable.

----------


## elitost

> Je profite de cette information pour poser quelques questions  propos des RSS et de developpez.com.
> 
> Est il possible de faire un vrai flux mdia de la section TV ? Cel permettrait de directement intgr ce flux dans des outils tel que Windows Media Center ou Media Portal o la navigation au travers d'une page web n'est pas faisable.


+1 , galement interessant pour faire du podcasting (pour tous ceux qui ont du temps  tuer dans les tranports...)

----------

